# WHICH Small expresso coffee maker?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We generally take the house expresso coffee maker with us when travelling but for various reasons will need to get a dedicated one for the van before winter. 

Our experience with the house budget De Longhi machine is that at 9"d x 8"w x 11"h, it's a bit too big to travel permanently in the corner of the kitchen worktop, as it interferes with access to the sink. (See {tiny} photo of worktop, below.) 

Has anyone found a small expresso machine which takes coffee bags (pads?) which fits well on a motorhome worktop? (The Handspresso gadget is ruled out as it's 12volts and we need two cups fairly quickly without waiting a decade for a luke warm drink.) It doesn't necessarily have to have a frother as we can use the microwave to heat the milk for lattes.

Maybe those that have those fancy Burstner & Carthago vans with the coffee maker built in can identify which machine those van makers use?


Norman


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This does not answer your question Norman, but several million Italians can't all be wrong! :wink2: The best coffee maker for the van is a Bialetti.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bialetti-Mo...&sr=8-4&keywords=bialetti+moka+expresso+maker

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We use a Bialetti coffee maker. Coupled with a hand operated Hario grinder, just makes the morning coffee that little bit special.:morning:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmm, tempted by the size and simplicity of the Bialetti but one of the problems of making coffee in the van is flushing away the coffee grounds. Expresso coffee pads/bags in a machine solve that problem. So, I'm still looking for that small footprint expresso maker that takes pads/bags.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it then the Tassimo machine would be too large then, although they do different sizes.
We use a cafetier and coffee from Lidl of good taste and value, when away.

cabby


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Cabby, yes, the Tassimo T12 and the 1252 are quite a bit bigger than our De Lunghi. And they need pods rather than bags/pads. I'm still looking...


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I would have thought that the pods would fit in the Bialetti basket?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Using the hand grinder we can grind the beans slightly coarser than usual. This makes it easier to tip out the used grounds onto a double folder kitchen tissue and dropped into the waste bin.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone uknow whether coffee bags/pods in the Bialetti basket? This could be a viable option....


Norman


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you are going to use coffee bags then just boil a kettle, same as tea bags.:crying::crying:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> This does not answer your question Norman, but several million Italians can't all be wrong! :wink2: The best coffee maker for the van is a Bialetti.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bialetti-Mo...&sr=8-4&keywords=bialetti+moka+expresso+maker
> 
> Dave


Had one of those, I donated it the first skip we passed, went back to the old version, still got that one.

Proper perky it is  

PLop plip plop > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tissue sorts out the grounds for us too, keep it simple Norm   hand grinders are fun too, ours broke so we went all posh and got a krupps grinder


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Still looking for a smaller expresso pod-machine than a De Longhi 155.....


Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Still looking for a smaller expresso pod-machine than a De Longhi 155.....
> 
> Norman


Stick in the mud, have you googled and compared sizes yet Norm.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could have an Nespresso single cup machine.

cabby


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, the footprint of the Nespresso machine is much smaller but you're tied to the special coffee pods at 40p+ each.We use Lavazza bags. Maybe there' isn't a small footprint bag using expresso machine out there.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cleaning a Bialetti is dead easy Norman. The grounds come out more or less in one lump, so it's no problem to drop most of them into the bin. The remaining bits can be wiped out with a bit of kitchen paper.

They do make exceptionally good cakes! _(Oh no - that's Mr Kipling!!)_ :grin2:

Dave

P.S. If you did decide to try one, you would get one for a couple of quid at a boot fair - just to see if it suits you before buying the genuine article.

Take no notice of the designated number of cups. They mean thimbles like the Italians drink. We have a 9 cup one and it makes two cups or small mugs. One big advantage is the economy. They need less than half the grounds than a cafetiere to make much stronger and fuller flavoured coffee.

We've tried everything - starting with a Bialetti, and eventually after years of trying everything in sight we are back with it!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I have just ordered one of these: http://aerobie.com/product/aeropress/ to use in the van (about £21 new off an eBay seller).

It hasn't arrived yet, so unfortunately I can't comment on the coffee it makes, but the reports say it's very good, makes a passable espresso, and the grinds come out in a small dry lump.

Hitherto I've been using a cafetiere in the van, but it is a bit of a pain to get rid of the grounds, which often end up in a hedge - which I'm sure will have the grey water police up in arms.

Morph


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I looked at those Morph.

Can't see why it shouldn't work well. It's exactly the same principle as an upside down Bialetti, but using manual rather than steam pressure to force the water through the gounds. The only downside I can see is that it makes only one cup at a time, so either order two, or make the coffee like tar and thin it down into two cups.

Shall be interested to hear the feedback.

Dave


Edit. On looking closer I see it can make up to three cups per pressing. I don't think it did that when I looked a while ago - maybe this is the MkII model.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Another fan of the bialetti we have two sizes, for what they cost they make the best expresses. A sharp tap on the side of the bin will get rid of your grounds followed by a quick wipe around with kitchen paper and put away. No hassle.

Dick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, all you Bialetti salesmen have done your job well. The stainless steel one is on its way! Thanks all who added to the discussion.


Norman


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Norman

I don't think you will be disappointed.

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Again Bialetti or at least similar.

3 sizes in the house and 1 permanently in the van. Definitely make the best coffee using far fewer grounds than other methods. Easily tapped out straight into the bin.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Morphology said:


> I have just ordered one of these: http://aerobie.com/product/aeropress/ to use in the van (about £21 new off an eBay seller).
> 
> It hasn't arrived yet, so unfortunately I can't comment on the coffee it makes, but the reports say it's very good, makes a passable espresso, and the grinds come out in a small dry lump.
> 
> ...


Just read the instructions Morph. "Use brewing water at 80 degrees C, for lighter roasts use water at 85 degrees C". Wow! That's one for the purists. What do you do if your kettle doesn't have a thermostat? :smile2:

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A tip when using a Bialetti.
As soon as you hear it gurgling remove it from the heat to prevent a burnt taste.
And use a slightly less than high setting on an electric hob.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We use the Lavazza a modo mio machine, the pods are usually easy to find, Tesco,Sainsbury, and they work out at about 25p per cup.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AEG-Lavazz...317927&sr=8-2&keywords=lavazza+coffee+machine
cheers 
curlyboy


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Only just seen this thread - and surely it must depend totally on what sort of coffee you want?

We have a small Bialetti for use when off hookup, and it's OK for making a
strong black coffee, but not an espresso as I'd see it.

Most of the time we use a small Nespresso (Pixie.) The capsules are not 
40p - most are 29p, I generally use the high intensity ones at 33p. But 
they are a pain to get hold of, however efficient the delivery. Compatible capsules are cheaper and available pretty much everywhere now -
in France & Italy we were paying around 20p each, variable quality of 
course, and generally less robust physically than the Nespresso ones, but 
they work. To my taste, neither machine is as good as the results from our home 
machine (Gaggia Classic with a decent grinder,) but I much prefer the 
results from the Nespresso to tose from the Bialetti, at least for the 
very short espressos I prefer. They make a better crema foam, in my 
experience. It may just be me, but I've *never* managed to get crema in the
cup with a Bialetti - any tips from you Bialetti fans very welcome!

I know people say x million Italians can't be wrong over coffee - but I've
never seen a cafe serving with a Bialetti.

The final clincher for me - sharing a van with someone who generally 
dislikes coffee and hates messy grounds - is the convenience of capsules!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Only just seen this thread - and surely it must depend totally on what sort of coffee you want?

We have a small Bialetti for use when off hookup, and it's OK for making a
strong black coffee, but not an espresso as I'd see it.

Most of the time we use a small Nespresso (Pixie.) The capsules are not 
40p - most are 29p, I generally use the high intensity ones at 33p. But 
they are a pain to get hold of, however efficient the delivery. Compatible capsules are cheaper and available pretty much everywhere now -
in France & Italy we were paying around 20p each, variable quality of 
course, and generally less robust physically than the Nespresso ones, but 
they work. To my taste, neither machine is as good as the results from our home 
machine (Gaggia Classic with a decent grinder,) but I much prefer the 
results from the Nespresso to tose from the Bialetti, at least for the 
very short espressos I prefer. They make a better crema foam, in my 
experience. It may just be me, but I've *never* managed to get crema in the
cup with a Bialetti - any tips from you Bialetti fans very welcome!

I know people say x million Italians can't be wrong over coffee - but I've
never seen an Italian cafe serving with a Bialetti.

The final clincher for me - sharing a van with someone who generally 
dislikes coffee and hates messy grounds - is the convenience of capsules!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe one of these :-new model Bialetti .

Haven't tried one myself - we've used an older Bialetti for years - makes good coffee (but this looks to be a potential improvement for crema fans).

Regards,
John


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Maybe one of these :-new model Bialetti .
> 
> Haven't tried one myself - we've used an older Bialetti for years - makes good coffee (but this looks to be a potential improvement for crema fans).
> 
> ...


Yes - it certainly looks as if it's designed to - although it would be interesting to see how well the crema survives being poured out of the pot. But the fact they've introduced it maybe makes my point about the original machine and proper espresso?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Yes - it certainly looks as if it's designed to - although it would be interesting to see how well the crema survives being poured out of the pot. But the fact they've introduced it maybe makes my point about the original machine and proper espresso?


Reading the Amazon reviews, it would seem that it is quite sensitive to technique - I may order one to find out if they really do deliver on the promise of crema. Of course I don't really NEED another coffee making gadget, but that probably won't stop me . . .

Regards,
John


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Reading the Amazon reviews, it would seem that it is quite sensitive to technique - I may order one to find out if they really do deliver on the promise of crema. Of course I don't really NEED another coffee making gadget, but that probably won't stop me . . .
> 
> Regards,
> John


Of course not - and at least it's relatively cheap!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Solwaybuggier said:


> . . . although it would be interesting to see how well the crema survives being poured out of the pot. But the fact they've introduced it maybe makes my point about the original machine and proper espresso?


Hmmmmmmm?

Is the crema really significant?
Does it alter the flavour in any way?
Is it just a bit of barista bullsh1te?

It does make one wonder if a large helping of mystique is useful in justifying expensive coffee in the specialist cafes, or the cost fancy coffee making machines?

If people will pay a small fortune for coffee beans sieved from the turds of some furry rodent (_whose name I forget_) there is obviously a large element of poncy pose value in there somewhere!!!

Dave :wink2:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hmmmmmmm?
> 
> Is the crema really significant?
> Does it alter the flavour in any way?
> ...


Well you're certainly right about the amount of geekery & mystique around coffee. I'm pretty sure that crema does affect the flavour, and it certainly affects the "mouthfeel" (there you go - geekery present & correct!) Whether the crema actually improves the flavour in itself, or whether it's just a sign of well-made espresso, which is therefore likely to taste better, I really don't know.

But if I bought a pint of Draught Guinness, and it came without a head, I'd be unimpressed - I think the crema is similar.

As an aside on your comment about weasel/civet coffee - we were in Vietnam a few years back. The % of coffee on sale there that claims to have emerged from a weasel's anus, there should be enormous weasel ranches right across the country!


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't help with the search for a small espresso machine that takes bags but we have a lightish, but not much smaller than the de longhi, which we bought in Portugal for €49 a week after they had been on offer for €39. This works well but maybe not as robust as the Gaggia we have, having said that the Gaggia is well built apart from the push button switches which have failed twice but we have had it more than ten years.

I do not regard the coffee from those Bialetti type things as proper espresso, it has no crema and has to boil the water to create the pressure. 

Finely ground beans are essential for a good espresso, if not might as well use a cafetiere, which I do when the machine is not available.

I have seen quite a few small pod espresso machines but never looked too closely as i like to grind my own beans and the pods seem expensive.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,


Our van (Niesmann Bischoff) came with a built in coffee machine. Hopefully I should have attached an image of it. We find it makes excellent coffee and a very simple to use. It does have a coffee froth part on the side but they do a smaller version exactly the same without the froth option. They also do a frother which is exactly the same but not attached which may be easier than using the microwave. I have never been successful using the micro and always end up making a real mess. The capsules can be from none nespresso dealers and we found all sorts of shops selling them in Europe, although we found the proper nespresso were the best coffee.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Does the machine run on 12 volt or mains stewart?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Nethernut said:


> Does the machine run on 12 volt or mains stewart?


It is a 230volt machine, but our van has a 3000watt in built inverter system so the socket which feeds it is part of the system so we can use it without hook-up and it does not drain too much power. So although 240Volts you could use it along with an inverter in any van. Guess it depends on how much of a battery bank you have.

Stewart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morrisons decaf in a jar for me mostly nowadays though, shame as we still take the perc and grinder, but it do make one want to pass water.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We enjoy a coffee out, especially in the parts of Europe that know how to do it. Apart from the tourist hotshots (we were charged €7:50 for two coffees in Sintra after being used to an average of €2:50 in the rest of Portugal) it is usually pretty reasonable especially against UK prices.

Dick


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

NormanB said:


> Yes, the footprint of the Nespresso machine is much smaller but you're tied to the special coffee pods at 40p+ each.We use Lavazza bags. Maybe there' isn't a small footprint bag using expresso machine out there.


We use a Nespresso but the pods come from Tesco


----------

